
One of the great things about analog technology is it fucks up correctly - blasdel
http://modcult.org/read/2010/9/9/songs-in-the-key-of-r
======
jodrellblank
It's a good tale, and I think it's the same power failure which starts James
Burk's Connections book, but I wonder if he (blog author) has cause and effect
backwards.

There's nothing so intuitive about an overloaded generator slowing down and
causing record players to slow that we'd expect to see it in a childrens
story.

Perhaps instead we think lights dimming and record players slowing is the
right thing to happen in a power grid problem _because_ that's what used to
happen.

Also, distorting music is a terrible thing for a record player to do. It's
hard to see that as "the correct way" for a record player to fail.

